# Availability of blocks



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Is anyone else in San Francisco USC one having any trouble setting up blocks for next week. Nobody seems to be able to set up blocks and there's no gray dots on the calendar. Feedback


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Im not in San Francisco but next week's reserved blocks would have been sent out Friday so setting (availability I'm guessing since you can't really set blocks) would have to be done beforehand.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Everyone here did not get any blocks we always set them up before hand


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

It's pretty common to not get a reserved block.


----------



## Newsti (Dec 25, 2016)

Anyone not seeing blocks for tomorrow in Chicago for tomorrow? Is the warehouse closed tomorrow?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Denver is closed on Monday, not sure about other WH's


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

Dakota2009 said:


> Is anyone else in San Francisco USC one having any trouble setting up blocks for next week. Nobody seems to be able to set up blocks and there's no gray dots on the calendar. Feedback


This is what the rest of see all the time!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> Denver is closed on Monday, not sure about other WH's


I just grabbed a block for tomorrow (Monday), here on east coast. Going to be 57 degrees tomorrow!


----------



## Shelovespets (Aug 27, 2016)

Newsti said:


> Anyone not seeing blocks for tomorrow in Chicago for tomorrow? Is the warehouse closed tomorrow?


I have one block for tomorrow, but got it assigned on Friday. But i'm in LA. Wondering if I should keep checking today with hopes of another opening up though.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Dakota2009 I did not get my reserved blocks this week until Saturday late afternoon. Usually get them on Friday early afternoon.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Rosio said:


> This is what the rest of see all the time!





chefseth said:


> Dakota2009 I did not get my reserved blocks this week until Saturday late afternoon. Usually get them on Friday early afternoon.


I never got mine. It was like they wiped all our phones that already had blocks. Will just keep waiting have availability set, now just waiting. I am wondering if we will get offered as many blocks since the holidays are over. Thanks for the update. I am in UCA 1 San Francisco where are you


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Keep fishing! The reserved blocks were dropped later because of holiday volume. You won't see anything appear after Fri/Sat blitz.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

chefseth said:


> Keep fishing! The reserved blocks were dropped later because of holiday volume. You won't see anything appear after Fri/Sat blitz.


HUH? I have reserved block for new years eve


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

That was for dakota. 

I'm saying she does not need to look for more reserved blocks after they were initially assigned on Fri/Sat. They won't come. Time for fishing.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

I just got reinstated with flex. Was deactivated for about a month. How do I get blocks now?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

strongarm said:


> I just got reinstated with flex. Was deactivated for about a month. How do I get blocks now?


Same way you used to get before deactivation!


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Oh OK they send out available blocks in the evening still?


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

strongarm said:


> Oh OK they send out available blocks in the evening still?


When do blocks get posted?


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

strongarm said:


> When do blocks get posted?


It's random. No one knows. You just have to refresh and, when one gets posted, be faster at catching it than the other 30 people clicking on it at that exact moment.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> It's random. No one knows. You just have to refresh and, when one gets posted, be faster at catching it than the other 30 people clicking on it at that exact moment.


They don't do the 10 pm thing anymore?


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Do we get notifications for some blocks?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

strongarm said:


> They don't do the 10 pm thing anymore?


Nope and yes you may hear a notification


----------



## pitflyer (Dec 22, 2016)

Notification now seems to be pretty rare ... I've seen some blocks throughout this week and NEVER received a notification on my phone, just caught them by manually refreshing the app. Or maybe it's just my phone...


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Every time I receive a notification blocks are never there meaning they go before I even receive it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

pitflyer said:


> Notification now seems to be pretty rare ... I've seen some blocks throughout this week and NEVER received a notification on my phone, just caught them by manually refreshing the app. Or maybe it's just my phone...


Yeah for my warehouse you only get notifications if they release more blocks not simply bc someone dropped one.

Also someone refreshing for blocks will beat you to it compared to someone who refreshes


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Poolepit said:


> Every time I receive a notification blocks are never there meaning they go before I even receive it.


Get the pattern of your city, mine always shows up at 3:27pm EST on Fridays. Even if I am driving I stop at some place at Friday 3:25pm to grab it. Matter of fact I scheduled an alarm for it too on my phone too lol


----------

